

When tissue is pronounced "Kleenex", you have a problem. - helveticaman
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genericized_trademark
When tissue is pronounced "Kleenex", you have a problem.
======
jacobscott
What's the relevance?

~~~
wayne
Don't use a generic term to name your startup? Trademark your company name?

~~~
helveticaman
A lot of people talk about branding, and genericide is an interesting take on
it.

